# Audi Business Card Holder



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well someone asked so here is this month's special offer. Audi business card holders for the bargain price of only £5 delivered to your door. If the demand for the ice cube trays is anything to go by get your order in quick to avoid dissapointment. 
PM me with the number you require and I'll send you the payment details by return.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Andrew I will take two of these too please  I have the payment details already so will pop over a £10 to it now - as a gift of course 

EDIT - Payment made

Cheers

Charlie


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yep, I'll have one of those please! 

EDIT: Payment sent.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've popped both of these in the post this afternoon


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Has that card holder been displayed on the back of some kind of furry animal ? :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I got my two very quickly - thank you Andrew.

I am possibly/probably being a bit of a muppet though as I can't work out how the metal clippy bit is supposed to work?? If you leave it as in the pic you can't get more than a couple of cards in there and they bend - so I have just turned that bit round for now.

For those less stupid than me am I doing something wrong 

Charlie


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Charlie said:


> I got my two very quickly - thank you Andrew.
> 
> I am possibly/probably being a bit of a muppet though as I can't work out how the metal clippy bit is supposed to work?? If you leave it as in the pic you can't get more than a couple of cards in there and they bend - so I have just turned that bit round for now.
> 
> ...


Have to say I haven't got a clue how they work


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Maybe it's to hold one of your business cards on your desk, in case you forget who you are!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> Maybe it's to hold one of your business cards on your desk, in case you forget who you are!! :wink: :lol:


LOL did wonder that Penny 

Charlie


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

(I guess I will have to have one as a young professional) :lol:

I'll send payment now as I have the details to hand from my ice cube tray order.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Are you going to stanford hall, ill take one of you there if you are??

if not pm me bank details and ill ping a 5ver across


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bit of a long drive for me , even if I wasn't working. I'll pm you our bank details.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

These are now available in the TTOC shop HERE


----------

